# Strong Enough Hinge?



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Finishing up a Jersy Display Case and have concerns about the weight of a 36 x 34 pane glass. I have a 30 inch Piano (Continuos) hinge and wondering if I need to beef up the hinge/frame/latch *before *the glass goes in.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Marco said:


> Finishing up a Jersy Display Case and have concerns about the weight of a 36 x 34 pane glass. I have a 30 inch Piano (Continuos) hinge and wondering if I need to beef up the hinge/frame/latch *before *the glass goes in.


I would think so, but how heavy is the glass panel? I think I would maybe use longer screws than normal tho, at least on the top half of the hinge. Be sure to post a picture of it. You do such nice work.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

They will hold up quite a bit of weight. I had a fold out section in a pantry that was 10-12 inches deep, 5' tall, and got loaded up with jars and canned goods and it was never a problem. Like Herb suggested, it wouldn't hurt to use the longest screw you can.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks, Herb and Charles. I'll use the longer screws and post a pic when completed. I had/have a fear of a big disaster coming and wanted/want to avoid a bigger crash.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a piano hinge on my boat holding a 6' x 2' teak door...hinge is about 5 1/2 ft long with a screw every 3 inches. Screws are about 3/4" long...

Also using a piano hinge on a closet door holding an oak "jewelry box" about 30" X 48" filled with jewelry...holding the door and box. The box also uses a piano hinge to hold its door which also has jewelry hanging on it...

Piano hinges are incredibly strong...right length screws are a big advantage...

You are right to consider the framing as it needs to be as secure as you can possibly make it...it should not become the "weakest link"...


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

How thick is the glass?


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

The piano hinge will be fine especially with the longer screws. The frame will become the weak point so try to beef it up if possible.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

*The long story...*



rwl7532 said:


> How thick is the glass?


I wasn't ignoring your question Ralph but had not bought it yet...

.. and now the long story. I didn't have plans for the Jersey Display case. I had the dimensions 36"high x 34"wide and envisioned plexiglass to cover the opening. After starting the project the smallest piece of plexi I could get locally cost $66 plus tax. Now the deal I had with the client was cost of material plus x amount for me for the Display Case. That was not a well thought out deal as I could wind up with extra material that I may never use and on the flip side material bought that I used very little of to complete the build. Both parties need to feel that they got a fair deal.

For cost reasons I reluctantly chose glass $35. Today I got lucky and found the same piece of plexi for $46 locally. So I am going to use the plexiglass rather than the pane glass. Even with the longer screws on the hinge I would have worried. I was even looking at some decorative corner for extra support on the corners.

I do appreciate all of the advice and opinions given. Hopefully this week I will have a completed pic to post.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Glass will resist scratches better than plexiglass.
Glass can be single strength, double or even thicker. 
Single is typically used for picture frames.
Double for single pane windows. Double frame (insulated) windows are typically two single strength sheets enclosed with a space (often filled with inert gas) in between.

Double due to size would be appropriate for 36" x 34". However, it is possible to order the pane as single strength tempered glass. Of course the expense can be quite high. You might find something that size in tempered at recyclers. But even single strength would suffice as likely the display is for viewing and not touching, tapping or bumping into. 

Myself, I used to have a work table composed of a single strenght pane of tempered that came from a sliding glass door. It easily doubled as a light table. Once while I was moving said piece of glass, the tip of the corner brushed the concrete floor and instantly I was holding a rectangular shaped collection of pieces. Then just as instantly, all the pieces fell to my feet. Quite dramatic!! 

And of course, glass can be etched....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/rwl7532/sets/72157645964482450


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Then just as instantly, all the pieces fell to my feet. Quite dramatic!! 

And of course, glass can be etched....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/rwl7532/sets/72157645964482450[/QUOTE]

WOW, I would have liked to seen that,Ralph.:surprise:


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Ralph the price I got for glass was not Tempered. I agree Tempered glass with some UV protection in it would be the best way to go, the thicker the better. Several years back we got some thick tempered glass cut for 4 nice end tables. The price then was high, I was afraid to ask the price of Tempered today :|


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

*Pics*

A couple of Pics of the Jersy Display Case before I wrap it up for the customer. I'll try to get him to give me a pic after he gets the jersey in the case.

I left the protective sheets on the plexiglass so it looks like a mess. I planned to have the Piano hinge flush mounted on the outside and the case stays closed with 3 pairs of 1/4" magnets lined up facing one another on the opening side.

The wood is a white pine with 8 poplar splines. The stain is min wax's Dark Walnut. The Hinge is Gate House's 30 inch stainless steel continuous. The plexiglass is Optix .080 cut from a 36" x 72" sheet and held in place by glazier points. The back has 2 pieces glued together and then rabbeted and screwed in place. The 2 pieces are an 1/8" hardboard and Dows styrofoam 1/'2 insulation cut from a 4 x 8 sheet. The foam is painted black with Valspars Latex Gloss Enamel. The purpose of the foam is so that the pins will penetrat it and hold the Jersy in place. I'll wipe it down and rub a final coat of Minwax's wipe on poly.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks good ,Jim, I think the Plexiglas was the right decision.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

rwl7532 said:


> Once while I was moving said piece of glass, the tip of the corner brushed the concrete floor and instantly I was holding a rectangular shaped collection of pieces. Then just as instantly, all the pieces fell to my feet. Quite dramatic!!


I certainly agree with that. Twice while driving I've had the tempered side window next to me disintegrate into a gazillion pieces. The first time I somehow wound up with glass in my shorts. Very scary.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The first time I somehow wound up with glass in my shorts. Very scary.

Hope it didn't do any damage. LOL

Herb


----------

